# verschachtele If Anweisung Fehlerausgabe



## stefani (22. Jun 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgende Methode geschrieben:

```
public static  double ermittlePorto(int gewicht){
		if(gewicht <= 20)
			return 0.55;
		else if(gewicht<=50)
			return 0.99;
		else if(gewicht<=500)
			return 1.45;
		else if (gewicht <= 1000)
			return 2.2;
		else
			return hier soll fehlerausgabe erfolgen;
		
		
		
	}
```

Mein Problem:
Ich muss in If Anweisung eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben, wenn Gewicht überschritten ist.
Desweiteren eine System.out.println() Ausgabe, wenn die Werte stimmen.
Problem beim letzten return kann ich keine "string" oder Text eingeben.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Jun 2011)

du willst doch auch gar keinen String zurückgeben denn der Aufrufer erwartet ein double,
irgendwas muss du zurückgeben, z.B. 0, worauf der Aufrufer dann achten muss,

in jeden Zweig dieser Methode kannst du auch System.out.println() schreiben, 
besonders wenn du dich an die Grundregeln hälst und Klammern verwendest und diese nicht einsparst!

auch der Aufrufer kann sich noch den Wert anschauen und daraufhin etwas ausgeben,

die Grundbefehle sind alle einfach, du musst sie nur richtig sortieren, nicht unmögliche Dinge ausdenken wie 'Ausgabe im Rückgabwert'


----------



## stefani (22. Jun 2011)

Ich hab die ganze if bis auf letzten return in klammern gesetzt und auch letzten return in klammern gesetzt da schmeisst mir Fehlermeldung


----------



## SlaterB (22. Jun 2011)

ein Rat den du bisher sicher noch nicht gehört hast:
Code posten, Fehlermeldung posten


----------



## bone2 (22. Jun 2011)

```
if (bedingung) {
    return y;
}
else if (bedinung) {
    return x;
}
else {
    ausgabe();
    return z;
}
```
ich würde im letzten fall -1 zurückgeben und das beim aufruf der methode verarbeiten


----------



## stefani (22. Jun 2011)

Danke hat's geklappt


----------

